# install where's X



## mike4 (Oct 2, 2013)

I try to install 9.2 in Virtualbox but I get dropped on a command line. How to set[]up the graphical X/fully install it?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

It's not installed by default, nothing is really. Read our excellent handbook:
Handbook: Chapter 6. The X Window System


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2013)

Adding X is not a full install. The base system with the command line is a full install. X is a third-party add-on. </pedantic>

Or just try PC-BSD.


----------

